# Epsilon-Lavardin a MOSFET



## luismc (Jun 12, 2016)

Hola,

Estoy buscando los valores de los componentes del Epsilon-Lavardin pero de la versión en BJT, del que cuelgo esquema.

En mis simulaciones consigo casi casi las tensiones, pero con unos  valores de corrientes que no me cuadran, y el amplificador oscila a 4 MHz cuando el nivel de señal sube un poco. 

Me gustaría hacer algunos cambios para tener unos 60w de potencia, no necesito más, y cambiar la salida complementaria a tipo EF, todo lo demás igual.

Gracias.

*Edita tus mensajes en lugar de crear nuevos.*​

Examinando el esquema y la PCB hay algunas discrepancias entre ambos. En el esquema dice IRFP9140 y en la PCB IRFP9240.

 Parece más lógico que sea un IRFP9240, supongo que será el complementario del IRFP240.

 Este esquema se me resiste a la simulación, con los valores que se especifican y utilizando los mismos modelos (mismo nombre, otra cosa que sea el mismo modelo spice) la tensión de offset es de unos -41V !!! 

 No me animo a montarlo porque siempre simulé antes mis montajes.

 ¿Alguien lo ha simulado con LTspice con éxito?


----------



## Quercus (Jun 12, 2016)

luismc dijo:
			
		

> No me animo a montarlo porque siempre simulé antes mis montajes.


Pues montalo con tranquilidad, es, si no el mejor, uno de los mejores que he montado.
P.D: Estoy empezando a perder confianza en las simulaciones, creo que son orientativas. Comentarios de inestabiilid, primero del Diamond Differential y ahora de este, dos de los mejores amplificadores que he montado.


----------



## foro666 (Jun 12, 2016)

"Examinando el esquema y la PCB hay algunas discrepancias entre ambos. En el esquema dice IRFP9140 y en la PCB IRFP9240.

 Parece más lógico que sea un IRFP9240, supongo que será el complementario del IRFP240."


Leyendo más atras, (o quizás en otro tema), se comenta que el autor del circuito dice que el irfp9140 es más complementario del irfp240 que el irfp9240.

Así que si encuentras el irfp9140, mejor pones este.

Si estoy equivocado, que alguien me corrija.

Gracias.


----------



## luismc (Jun 13, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Pues montalo con tranquilidad, es, si no el mejor, uno de los mejores que he montado.
> P.D: Estoy empezando a perder confianza en las simulaciones, creo que son orientativas. Comentarios de inestabiilid, primero del Diamond Differential y ahora de este, dos de los mejores amplificadores que he montado.



Hice dos mensajes, uno con la versión BJT y otro con la versión MOSFET. No sé por qué aparecen ambos mensajes fusionados en uno. Vaya lío.

Con respecto a la versión MOSFET, veo que las resistencias de 1k que van de la fuente del 2SK170 a la base del 2SA970 y colector del 2SC2240 no aparecen en la PCB. Luego han cambiado los condensadores de 470uF/63V por otros de 1000uF/63V. ¿Cuál cogemos?

Las simulaciones son de mucha ayuda. El problema son los modelos que tengamos. Con respecto a una etapa tipo diamond que monté, curiosamente simulaba muy bien, pero lo monté y oscilaba salvajemente en el rango de los 5 MHz y no encontré solución, o sea, el caso inverso, simulación ok y montaje fallido. Pero son excepciones, en el 95% restante ha sido muy aproximado y para mí es imprescindible.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 13, 2016)

Me gustaría ver con qué método / instrumento discriminan la distorsión por memoria del circuito de los otros tipos de distorsión que normalmente se pueden presentar en todo amplificador, que, supuestamente, minimiza el arreglo planteado en la entrada diferencial por Lavardin (es decir, transistores de señal a potencia constante).

¿No se obtendrá similar efecto operando al amplificador a un cierto nivel de disipación sin señal y con excursiones limitadas en la amplitud de su salida?.

Respecto a las simulaciones, personalmente no he tenido mayores problemas a la hora de contrastarlas con la realidad, siempre y cuando se incorpore al circuito de base todos los parámetros que muchas veces he visto obviados, así como la modificación de los parámetros por defecto que trae los componentes de la librería del simulador. No es cuestión de copiar el esquemático tal cual vemos al simulador: en amplificadores de audio, hay que modelar la fuente de señal de entrada, la fuente de alimentación, la carga, etc. Muchas veces, he visto que las simulaciones efectuadas son bastante básicas (por ejemplo, veo que se simula la THD a un único valor de frecuencia y para un único valor de señal, lo cual, a veces, resulta por sí solo insuficiente para evaluar el desempeño general de un amplificador).

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Jun 13, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Me gustaría ver con qué método / instrumento discriminan la distorsión por memoria del circuito de los otros tipos de distorsión que normalmente se pueden presentar en todo amplificador, que, supuestamente, minimiza el arreglo planteado en la entrada diferencial por Lavardin (es decir, transistores de señal a potencia constante).
> 
> ¿No se obtendrá similar efecto operando al amplificador a un cierto nivel de disipación sin señal y con excursiones limitadas en la amplitud de su salida?.
> 
> ...



La medición del efecto memoria térmica viene descrita en un paper de la AES que adjunto. Básicamente se trata de un generador de señal senoidal en ráfagas, que está sincronizado con un integrador, de manera que el integrador funciona solamente cuando la ráfaga está a nivel cero, de manera que las posibles derivas de tensión por efecto térmico se magnifican y se utiliza el integrador para hacerla más visible y obvia. Un buen ejercicio de spice!! 

Respecto a las simulaciones a mí me funcionan la inmensa mayoría de las veces con elementos básicos (fuentes de tensión, corriente, etc.) y a lo sumo con añadir alguna condición inicial (directiva ic) problema solucionado. Pero con el Epsilon se me ha torcido demasiado, quizás sean muy malos los modelos que tengo de los transistores.





foro666 dijo:


> "Examinando el esquema y la PCB hay algunas discrepancias entre ambos. En el esquema dice IRFP9140 y en la PCB IRFP9240.
> 
> Parece más lógico que sea un IRFP9240, supongo que será el complementario del IRFP240."
> 
> ...



Gracias forodiablo,  eso que dices tiene sentido.


----------



## Quercus (Jun 13, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Las simulaciones son de mucha ayuda


  Totalmente de acuerdo, lo que quiero decir es que no son infalibles, son orientativas,e influye el grado de destreza del que las utiliza. 
  “todos hablan de la “feria” según les va”
  En mi caso, si se de buena tinta que funciona, lo cargo en Eagle, diseño el PCB y a funcionar, nunca he tenido problemas con un circuito que funciona. Con algún *“posible”* si he tenido algún problema, pero con los confirmados nunca.


luismc dijo:


> …para mí es imprescindible.


  Si te dedicas a esto profesionalmente, me imagino…


luismc dijo:


> Con respecto a una etapa tipo diamond que monté, curiosamente simulaba muy bien, pero lo monté y oscilaba salvajemente en el rango de los 5 MHz y no encontré solución, o sea, el caso inverso, simulación ok y montaje fallido.


  Si no te importa y solo por curiosidad:
  ¿Fue con el PCB original o uno de diseño propio? 
  ¿Transistores y Mosfet seleccionados y apareados?  
  Del ajuste no hablo, porque aunque es algo diferente y prolongado, me imagino que quedo bien.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 13, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> La medición del efecto memoria térmica viene descrita en un paper de la AES que adjunto. Básicamente se trata de un generador de señal senoidal en ráfagas, que está sincronizado con un integrador, de manera que el integrador funciona solamente cuando la ráfaga está a nivel cero, de manera que las posibles derivas de tensión por efecto térmico se magnifican y se utiliza el integrador para hacerla más visible y obvia. Un buen ejercicio de spice!!



Es decir, al método lo conozco e, incluso, hay por la web algunas pruebas interesantes a un circuito de base (donde el autor utiliza distintas configuraciones en forma de módulos para ir cambiando y evaluando subjetivamente las "mejoras", solo que es la evaluación misma que él efectúa la que no me cuadra como respuesta técnica).

Mi pregunta es más orientada a cómo discriminamos esta distorsión de la de otras formas, ya que las supuestas mejoras se presentarían más en estado dinámico que en estático, y eso supone pruebas con señales variables en el tiempo de todo tipo y que puedan tener correlación con situaciones reales de uso. Es más, se me ocurre que los niveles de mejora adicionales deben encontrarse ya muy próximos a los pisos de percepción del oído, si no es por debajo.

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Jun 14, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Si no te importa y solo por curiosidad:
> ¿Fue con el PCB original o uno de diseño propio?
> ¿Transistores y Mosfet seleccionados y apareados?
> Del ajuste no hablo, porque aunque es algo diferente y prolongado, me imagino que quedo bien.



Era un diseño no testeado ni implementado en pcb. Lo simulé y lo implementé en pcb con SMD. Se trata de un convertidor I/V, no de una etapa de potencia.


----------



## adiazm (Jun 25, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Pues montalo con tranquilidad, es, si no el mejor, uno de los mejores que he montado.
> P.D: Estoy empezando a perder confianza en las simulaciones, creo que son orientativas. Comentarios de inestabiilid, primero del Diamond Differential y ahora de este, dos de los mejores amplificadores que he montado.



Este epsilon es uno de los mejores amplificadores que se puede montar uno en casa superando a muchísimos comerciales en calidad de audio.

Aunque a mi me gusta mas la versión mosfet. La clave de la calidad de audio radica prácticamente solo en la configuración de entrada LTP hecha con Jfets, aunque lo de la distorsión térmica no me convence demasiado, y el doble diferencial también en la VAS tampoco me agrada, pero en su conjunto es un ampli de HI-END sin duda alguna, y el coste puede ser ridículo en proporción a su alta calidad de audio.

Hay que machear mucho los transistores de entrada si no se quiere tener problemas luego con el off-set de salida.

Yo uso mucho Kicad para  hacer los PCB, si alguien tiene los diseños brd para kicad agradecería que me los pasasen...


----------



## luismc (Jul 8, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es decir, al método lo conozco e, incluso, hay por la web algunas pruebas interesantes a un circuito de base (donde el autor utiliza distintas configuraciones en forma de módulos para ir cambiando y evaluando subjetivamente las "mejoras", solo que es la evaluación misma que él efectúa la que no me cuadra como respuesta técnica).
> 
> Mi pregunta es más orientada a cómo discriminamos esta distorsión de la de otras formas, ya que las supuestas mejoras se presentarían más en estado dinámico que en estático, y eso supone pruebas con señales variables en el tiempo de todo tipo y que puedan tener correlación con situaciones reales de uso. Es más, se me ocurre que los niveles de mejora adicionales deben encontrarse ya muy próximos a los pisos de percepción del oído, si no es por debajo.
> 
> Saludos



Creo que en el propio documento que cito se hace referencia a cómo se discrimina ese tipo de distorsión dinámica y de hecho aporta capturas de osciloscopio que muestran unas curvas que son claramente visibles.

Sobre su apreciación a oído o no, ese es precisamente mi objetivo al querer construir el Epsilon. Ya veremos como me suena el bicho.

En teoría, y dado que el mecanismo de efecto memoria térmica se asemejaría a la que presentan los condensadores, podría aplicarse también este mismo método para tener una idea de su comportamiento.


----------



## adiazm (Ago 28, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Creo que en el propio documento que cito se hace referencia a cómo se discrimina ese tipo de distorsión dinámica y de hecho aporta capturas de osciloscopio que muestran unas curvas que son claramente visibles.
> 
> Sobre su apreciación a oído o no, ese es precisamente mi objetivo al querer construir el Epsilon. Ya veremos como me suena el bicho.
> 
> En teoría, y dado que el mecanismo de efecto memoria térmica se asemejaría a la que presentan los condensadores, podría aplicarse también este mismo método para tener una idea de su comportamiento.



Cuando se diseña algo buscando el HI-END, el santo grial es saber que parámetros "medibles" son los que hacen al amplificador sonar "mas musical" o mas HI-END. He diseñado amplis con distorsiones bajisimas y con respuestas en frecuencia buenas y lineales y NO tener un sonido acorde a las especificaciones.

Al final también es importante saber cuales de las partes del diseño completo afectan mas al buen sonido y "afinar" sobre ellas. La parte LTP el diferencial de entrada es una de las claves y donde se encuentra la gran diferencia de este Epsion con respecto a otros diseños, el resto del circuito es idéntico a la mayoría de diseños ya hechos en push-pull con mosfet o BJT.

De hecho como trabaja la VAS de este Epsilon con otro diferencial es la parte que menos me gusta, muchos otros diseños lo hacen de forma idéntica, este segundo diferencial baja mucho la distorsión pero crea otros problemas con respecto a la "musicalidad".

En general este diseño, vuelvo a repetir que es uno de los mejores circuitos amplificadores que se pueden encontrar en la RED.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 29, 2016)

¿Y por qué no probarlo con algo así?:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-4-w-srpp-bastode-146094/#post1122573

Aclaración: tener presente que este método que propongo sigue siendo parte de una simulación, con todas las limitaciones y consideraciones particulares del caso. Pero resultaría interesante testear, aunque así sea con un simple tono de pruebas (asimismo, podría efectuarse con un programa musical específico también) si las diferencias son "escuchables" y justificarían el esfuerzo adicional de este diseño .

Se pueden sorprender a partir de qué relación entre fundamental y determinado acomodo de Hs comienzan a notar cambios perceptibles con su oído, probando con una señal sinusoidal de un solo tono. Si la prueba la llevan a cabo con un programa musical, ¡¡¡ el efecto de enmascaramiento los podría sorprender aún más !!!.

Saludos


----------



## adiazm (Ago 29, 2016)

A mi nunca me han gustado los simuladores en el PC, prefiero montar físicamente los diseños y probarlos con mediciones y pruebas de escucha reales con música.

De esta manera así se que cada cosa que toco en el circuito (cualquier cambio de valor de componente, su omisión o creación) veo su influencia directa en que parte del sonido afecta en la realidad musicalmente.

Después comparo las diferencias "sonicas" con las diferencias en las mediciones y saco las coincidencias, es la mejor manera de saber que aspectos en la medición están relacionados con las mejoras musicales.

Y esto es a base de mucha prueba y error, y estar constantemente montando y probando circuitos pero de manera real no simulando, en el audio las simulaciones no sirven de tanta ayuda como en otras aplicaciones.

En diseño de electrónica digital por ejemplo la simulación si es verdaderamente valida y mucho mas efectiva, pero en el audio es otra cosa, la pruebas de escucha no se pueden simular.


----------



## luismc (Ago 29, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> Cuando se diseña algo buscando el HI-END, el santo grial es saber que parámetros "medibles" son los que hacen al amplificador sonar "mas musical" o mas HI-END. He diseñado amplis con distorsiones bajisimas y con respuestas en frecuencia buenas y lineales y NO tener un sonido acorde a las especificaciones.
> 
> Al final también es importante saber cuales de las partes del diseño completo afectan mas al buen sonido y "afinar" sobre ellas. La parte LTP el diferencial de entrada es una de las claves y donde se encuentra la gran diferencia de este Epsion con respecto a otros diseños, el resto del circuito es idéntico a la mayoría de diseños ya hechos en push-pull con mosfet o BJT.
> 
> ...



Tengo las PCBs desde hace algunas semanas pero estoy ahora mismo con otros proyectos.
En cuanto tenga oportunidad lo probaremos y daré cuenta en este foro de mis impresiones sónicas.
Por otra parte, hace algún tiempo envié un mensaje al autor, Mr. Jagodic interesándome por algunos detalles de su diseño y no obtuve respuesta.





adiazm dijo:


> A mi nunca me han gustado los simuladores en el PC, prefiero montar físicamente los diseños y probarlos con mediciones y pruebas de escucha reales con música.
> 
> De esta manera así se que cada cosa que toco en el circuito (cualquier cambio de valor de componente, su omisión o creación) veo su influencia directa en que parte del sonido afecta en la realidad musicalmente.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con que no se puede prever el sonido, pero yo no imagino diseñar algo sin antes empezar con un simulador. Los errores gruesos de diseño (o no tan gruesos) se evitan sobremanera. 

Pero en fin, este es un terreno donde hay grandes discrepancias entre los diseñadores más conocidos. Por ejemplo Bob Cordell y Douglas Self gustan de utilizar simuladores, mientras que otros como Pass no tanto.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 29, 2016)

Las simulaciones por sí solas no deben constituirse en un fin de nuestro trabajo, sino en una herramienta valiosa o medio para la evaluación de resultados u optimización de valores para poder circunscribirnos con suficiente aproximación a determinados resultados deseados.

Es como disponer de un instrumental más, ni más ni menos.

El grado de precisión en la predicción de los resultados dependerá en gran parte de cómo presentemos el circuito en el simulador y qué aspectos podamos emular con suficiente concordancia con la realidad que se pueda dar a la hora de materializar el circuito. Eso es todo un desafío y es ahí donde muchos fallan al creer que el soft por sí solo puede contemplarlo todo. Un error muy común es dejar los valores predefinidos o por defecto de los modelos y no colocarlos en concordancia con lo que realmente se dispone.

En lo personal, casi siempre un circuito parte desde un simulador y luego termina siendo armado, medido y probado en la realidad. Después de armado, confronto las mediciones reales con los de la simulación para validar aquellas predichas con aceptable aproximación y estudio cuáles han quedado sospechosamente lejos de los resultados concretos, solo para conocer en qué partes del circuito debo modificar parámetros, modelados ó modificar elementos parásitos en concordancia con el armado. Pasa a ser un proceso iterativo que me deja bases de conocimiento y apoyo para otros diseños que integren parte de lo ya vivido en anteriores circuitos.

El oído lo uso solo para disfrutar posteriormente lo que armo, si en conjunto con los parlantes me convence subjetivamente , pero nunca lo empleo como elemento para decidir si un componente debería ser de tal o cual valor, calidad ó si debería estar en el circuito o no, ya que uno dispone de conocimientos previos sobre qué parámetros mínimos debería reunir un amplificador para cumplir con los mínimos estándares de calidad para cubrir la alta fidelidad (ya que tampoco me creo eso del hi-end y todo lo que se diga o sostenga al respecto). Sí sostengo que existen determinadas modalidades de funcionamiento ó esquemas que favorecen alcanzar más fácilmente determinadas mediciones de calidad que otras/otros. Nunca descarto ninguna hasta poder probarlas y convencerme de lo contrario.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Pero en fin, este es un terreno donde hay grandes discrepancias entre los diseñadores más conocidos. Por ejemplo Bob Cordell y Douglas Self gustan de utilizar simuladores, mientras que otros como Pass no tanto.


El completo dominio de los simuladores y modelos PSPICE que tienen Cordell y Self hace que esas herramientas tengan, para ellos, un valor incalculable, tal como hace Diego.
Sin saber usarlos no se puede pretender mucho más que jugar un rato y mirar curvas bonitas pero inentendibles...


----------



## luismc (Ago 29, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El completo dominio de los simuladores y modelos PSPICE que tienen Cordell y Self hace que esas herramientas tengan, para ellos, un valor incalculable, tal como hace Diego.
> Sin saber usarlos no se puede pretender mucho más que jugar un rato y mirar curvas bonitas pero inentendibles...



Eso se da por supuesto.
Pero eso es así para todo, no solamente con simuladores.
Pero más importante todavía es saber que es lo que hay que mirar. 
No acabo de entender tu mensaje, no sé si estás diciendo quien sabe manejarlo y quien no.


----------



## luismc (Ago 30, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no probarlo con algo así?:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-4-w-srpp-bastode-146094/#post1122573
> 
> ...




Para predecir el efecto de rizado no hace falta tanta parafernalia, con que sepamos cuanto llega al altavoz nos vale. 

Para probar si son audibles ciertas distorsiones armónicas podemos utilizar cualquier editor de audio como Audition, Goldwave y otros que permiten aplicar funciones de transferencia sobre cualquier pista de audio. Si nos fiamos de estas pruebas encontramos que solamente a partir de niveles relativamente altos de THD empezamos a notar algo a oído. Luego la realidad parece decir lo contrario cuando aparatos aparentemente iguales en especificaciones suenan tan diferentes uno de otro....  

Eso sí, como pasatiempo está bien, pero poco mas.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 30, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> No acabo de entender tu mensaje, no sé si estás diciendo quien sabe manejarlo y quien no.



Esa expresión está demás y no hacía falta que la hagas (y mucho menos acompañada de un gesto sugestivo), ya que lo que dijo Eduardo es perfectamente comprensible por cualquiera y es lo que cualquier técnico con idoneidad y método haría en su trabajo (hacer uso de herramientas de evaluación y optimización, como lo son los simuladores asistidos). Yo no pretendo compararme con nadie y mucho menos con Bob Cordell, Douglas Self o cualquier otro, que son referentes y consultores muy respetables en lo que hacen, pero sucede que en lo que con justo criterio mencionó Eduardo estoy también mencionado yo simplemente porque también hago uso de esas herramientas como lo harían tantos otros que llevan adelante sus trabajos siguiendo un método (que puede ser discutible o no, eso lo sabrá cada uno si le sirve o no para llevar adelante con éxito sus trabajos).

Lo que propuse es un método alternativo de evaluación que no he podido encontrar mencionado y explicado en el foro y, por lo tanto, decidí voluntariamente exponerlo sin recortes ni mezquindades al mismo, como muchas de las cosas que hago (a pesar que a mí me lleva tiempo y esfuerzo en hacerlo y, eso mismo, muchas veces lo podés acceder solo mediante pago y aquí lo disponés gratis y sin esfuerzo de tu parte y con la posibilidad de que si no te sirve gastaste un poquito de tu tiempo en leerlo, nada más) y si crees que es un pasatiempos, está perfecto, es solo tu simple y unitaria opinión, pero no es la de otros foristas.

De todos modos, es evidente la distinta forma de pensar y brindarnos al foro que tenemos, ya que los números hablan por sí solos:

Vos has posteado un promedio de 7 posts por año (desde el año 2008 en que has ingresado) y has recibido alrededor del 8 % de aprobación en lo que has posteado . ¿No es hora que si conocés tanto y estás tan superado en tus métodos, los expongas?

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Ago 30, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Esa expresión está demás y no hacía falta que la hagas (y mucho menos acompañada de un gesto sugestivo), ya que lo que dijo Eduardo es perfectamente comprensible por cualquiera y es lo que cualquier técnico con idoneidad y método haría en su trabajo (hacer uso de herramientas de evaluación y optimización, como lo son los simuladores asistidos). Yo no pretendo compararme con nadie y mucho menos con Bob Cordell, Douglas Self o cualquier otro, que son referentes y consultores muy respetables en lo que hacen, pero sucede que en lo que con justo criterio mencionó Eduardo estoy también mencionado yo simplemente porque también hago uso de esas herramientas como lo harían tantos otros que llevan adelante sus trabajos siguiendo un método (que puede ser discutible o no, eso lo sabrá cada uno si le sirve o no para llevar adelante con éxito sus trabajos).



Ni yo he pretendido tal comparación. 
Simplemente quería hacer notar que la simulación es, incluso entre los grandes, un tema polémico, y cada uno tiene su parte de razón. 
Yo, modestamente, soy de los que padecen "simulitis". No puedo montar nada sin antes simularlo. 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo que propuse es un método alternativo de evaluación que no he podido encontrar mencionado y explicado en el foro y, por lo tanto, decidí voluntariamente exponerlo sin recortes ni mezquindades al mismo, como muchas de las cosas que hago (a pesar que a mí me lleva tiempo y esfuerzo en hacerlo y, eso mismo, muchas veces lo podés acceder solo mediante pago y aquí lo disponés gratis y sin esfuerzo de tu parte y con la posibilidad de que si no te sirve gastaste un poquito de tu tiempo en leerlo, nada más) y si crees que es un pasatiempos, está perfecto, es solo tu simple y unitaria opinión, pero no es la de otros foristas.



Un método que se aleja todavía más de lo que nos vamos a encontrar en realidad, en mayor medida que la simulación numérica, y que creo eres completamente consciente de ello. De ahí que a mi modo de ver lo considere más un pasatiempo que algo aplicación real y útil para la mayoría de ocasiones que nos vamos a encontrar.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> De todos modos, es evidente la distinta forma de pensar y brindarnos al foro que tenemos, ya que los números hablan por sí solos:
> 
> Vos has posteado un promedio de 7 posts por año (desde el año 2008 en que has ingresado) y has recibido alrededor del 8 % de aprobación en lo que has posteado . ¿No es hora que si conocés tanto y estás tan superado en tus métodos, los expongas?
> 
> Saludos



No por Dios. No es mi intención sentar cátedra. 
Creo que en los asuntos en los que he intervenido he dejado algo de lo que dices.
Lo de la aprobación del resto de foreros, estarás conmigo en que es un tema secundario, y el de la participación y las estadísticas, mejor ni hablar.

¿O es que tienes tantos conocimientos como digan las estadísticas de participación? 
Podré estar de acuerdo en que no me conozcas, o no tengas suficientes datos sobre mi persona o conocimientos, pero nada más. 

Y si no participo demasiado es por cuestiones de tiempo principalmente. 
Ahora en verano dispongo de más tiempo para estos temas que me gustan, y me gustaría emplear algo más, pero normalmente no es así.


----------



## adiazm (Ago 30, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> ...Si nos fiamos de estas pruebas encontramos que solamente a partir de niveles relativamente altos de THD empezamos a notar algo a oído. Luego la realidad parece decir lo contrario cuando aparatos aparentemente iguales en especificaciones suenan tan diferentes uno de otro....
> 
> Eso sí, como pasatiempo está bien, pero poco mas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, y es justamente lo que quería decir antes.

Muchas de las mediciones al final no valen para nada, *el oído es el que manda*. Solo ciertas mediciones muy concretas son a las que hay que hacer un poco de caso.

Se trata como siempre me decía un gran amigo mio de que se escuchen a todos los músicos, "mucha electrónica y altavoces sencillamente no son capaces de reproducir todo lo que le llega", dicho de otra manera no es que un equipo este sonando mal, es que le faltan cosas, _es como si tuviéramos que hacer 20 cosas a la vez y solo pudiéramos hacer 4, esas 4 han sido bien ejecutadas pero se han quedado 16 sin hacer, esto es lo que le pasa a muchos amplificadores y altavoces_.

Ojo, es mi humilde opinión y mi forma de diseñar audio.



Repito, es mi humilde forma de trabajar, al igual que exponen las suyas el resto de vosotros. Tener opiniones diferentes no significa tener que demostrar nada y menos en un foro.

No me gusta simular por que lo considero en la practica un paso innecesario y prescindible, lo que hago es *"simular con la realidad"*. A parte de que no me fío de algunos modelos del software, muchas veces tardo menos en montar un circuito físicamente y probarlo que dibujarlo en el PC. Y la realidad nunca falla amigos, ademas a las simulaciones se le escapan muchas cosas que luego en la realidad pueden ocurrir.

Estoy super de acuerdo con Luismic. Hasta los grandes sabios de la materia tienen formas muy distintas de diseñar amplificadores. Yo me leído muchas veces sus libros, los de Bob y Douglas, Pass creo que no ha escrito libros, pero si leí muchos de sus artículos. Realmente sus aparatos son distintos y unos gustan mas a unos que a otros.

De todas formas desviándonos un poco del tema, el diseño de este Epsilon es bueno y esta probado, ¿Porque simularlo? ¿Que beneficios sacamos si lo simulamos antes de hacerlo? ¿Creéis que el diseñador no lo ha hecho ya antes? ¿Para que sirve simular si lo que queremos es escuchar a ver que tal suena?

Simular tiene sentido cuando queremos hacer algo nuevo, ¿pero algo ya muy probado? ademas de un diseñador que te brinda varios ya hechos con ligeras modificaciones y dando explicaciones de la personalidad de cada uno...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 30, 2016)

Cada uno trabaja como le place. Yo en mi caso con un soldador, unos alicates y un polimetro IC680R de más de 35 años, como instrumentos de precisión tengo una oreja a cada lado de la cabeza y las mediciones las hacemos mi mujer y yo viendo si nos gusta el resultado.
Cuento esto porque cuando monto un diseño de otro, testeado y probado, mi actitud reside en montarlo o no, otra cosa diferente sería si lo diseño y lo experimento yo.
Con el circuito que nos atañe y su autor, los debates sobran.
Un saludo


----------



## luismc (Ago 30, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, y es justamente lo que quería decir antes.
> 
> Muchas de las mediciones al final no valen para nada, *el oído es el que manda*. Solo ciertas mediciones muy concretas son a las que hay que hacer un poco de caso.
> 
> ...



Tengo una anécdota a este respecto. Hasta nuestros oídos nos juegan a veces malas pasadas. Tengo ahora mismo en el salón tres amplificadores distintos apilados uno encima de otro:
A-Compact blameless
B-First Watt F4
C-Aksa 55

Hasta hace solamente unos días, y por distintos motivos, tenía mi propia "clasificación" de estos tres más o menos así: B------C--A
Los guiones representan más o menos las "distancias sónicas" entre ellos según mis preferencias (resolución, dinámica, imagen estéreo, tímbrica, etc.). Siendo el F4 claramente superior a los otros dos que estaban más o menos a la par.
Pues bien. Hace unos días terminé de implementar un convertidor I/V de Hawksford "Current steering transimpedance amplifier..." para incorporarlo a mi DAC NOS pcm1704 que hasta entonces tenía una etapa i/v a base de NE5532.
wow!! no podía creer la mejora que pegó el DAC. 
Y lo más sorprendente todavía, es que mi anterior esquema B------C--A ya no era el mismo, ahora es algo más parecido a B-C-A o incluso a veces B-A-C o C-B-A . 
¿Explicación? buufffff. Supongo que si a un amplificador le metemos basura a la entrada, pues tendremos eso mismo a su salida, y quizás haya distintas "sensibilidades" a la hora de reproducir *toda* señal que le llega a la entrada en cada ampli.
Es lo único que se me ocurre. 



adiazm dijo:


> De todas formas desviándonos un poco del tema, el diseño de este Epsilon es bueno y esta probado, ¿Porque simularlo? ¿Que beneficios sacamos si lo simulamos antes de hacerlo? ¿Creéis que el diseñador no lo ha hecho ya antes? ¿Para que sirve simular si lo que queremos es escuchar a ver que tal suena?
> 
> Simular tiene sentido cuando queremos hacer algo nuevo, ¿pero algo ya muy probado? ademas de un diseñador que te brinda varios ya hechos con ligeras modificaciones y dando explicaciones de la personalidad de cada uno...



Porque como dije, mi "simulitis galopante" es lo que me pide el cuerpo. 
Si bien tuve problemas con el Lavardin al principio por algunos errores estúpidos, al final logré simularlo y ya me quedé tranquilo viéndolo funcionar. 
No es que desconfíe del autor, pero sí desconfío de las muchas copias malas que hay de esquemas, incluso en los libros de Self y Cordell se desliza algún error de vez en cuando, y hasta que no compruebo que *ese* esquema funciona no me quedo tranquilo.


----------



## adiazm (Ago 30, 2016)

Este es mi ultimo amplificador, *el diseño es enteramente mio*.

Doble fuente de alimentación, una sola para los transistores de potencia y otra independiente estabilizada para el resto del circuito. La fuente de potencia son 600w de trafo encapsulado y dos condensadores Nippon Chemicon de 47.000uF cada uno.

Trabaja con 30W rms en clase A y 200W rms en clase AB, 16 transistores de 125W cada uno, vumetros analógicos de precisión (circuito especial mio) en los cuales también puedo monitorizar la temperatura con un conmutador.

El circuito solo tiene un paso de ganancia.


----------



## luismc (Ago 30, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> Este es mi ultimo amplificador, *el diseño es enteramente mio*.
> 
> Doble fuente de alimentación, una sola para los transistores de potencia y otra independiente estabilizada para el resto del circuito. La fuente de potencia son 600w de trafo encapsulado y dos condensadores Nippon Chemicon de 47.000uF cada uno.
> 
> ...



Veo que sigues algunas de mis preferencias en cuanto al diseño de la fuente, me refiero a 47mF por raíl, que suele estar dentro de la C mínima recomendada para esa potencia. Creo que cuanta menos C el ampli es más rápido, aunque pueda tener una menor respuesta en graves (¿?). 

¿Tiene realimentación? Con una sola etapa de ganancia de tensión a no ser que tengamos un cascode no parece fácil meter realimentación. 

Y lo más importante. ¿Cómo suena eso?


Tengo malos recuerdos de los transistores de orejas. En mis comienzos, con poco menos de 14 años, estando probando un kit de valkit quise comprobar si se calentaban mucho los transistores y con toda naturalidad puse mi dedo índice sobre un transistor y el anular sobre el otro que estaba al lado. Casualmente uno era PNP y el otro NPN y ya os podéis imaginar la cara de gilipollas que se me debió poner,  me llevé un latigazo de mil demonios. Os aseguro que aprendí la lección.


----------



## adiazm (Ago 30, 2016)

Si, tiene en algunas partes el famoso circuito en cascodo, y si, también tiene realimentación.

El sonido es lo mejor que he diseñado con diferencia, y es la cuarta o quinta generación de un mismo esquema que llevo haciendo hace años, tiene una capacidad y manejo de corriente brutal y luego como lleva fuente independiente estabilizada para todo el circuito no sufre modulaciones la tensión aunque el ampli este tirando amperios a raudales, el manejo de graves es mas que bueno. 

Los transistores son los famosos Hitachi 2SK136/2SJ56, mosfet legendarios con un sonido fabuloso y robustos. Aunque ahora un fabricante me ha dejado unos para probar que han encantado.

El bias lo subí todo lo que pude hasta mantener los disipadores a unos 50ºC, consiguiendo unos buenísimos 30W en clase A.

No tiene nada que ver el subir la capacidad de la fuente con perder velocidad, no están relacionados esos aspectos para nada.


----------



## luismc (Ago 30, 2016)

adiazm dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver el subir la capacidad de la fuente con perder velocidad, no están relacionados esos aspectos para nada.



Pues en muchas de mis pruebas he tenido esa sensación. Si añadía más capacidad, el ampli era menos "contundente" en los pasajes con dinámica, y los graves tendían a descontrolarse. 

Una experiencia similar se puede apreciar con los condensadores de salida de un LM317/337. Me gusta más con condensadores electrolíticos de capacidad pequeña (100-220uF) que cuando subo un orden de magnitud.

En general no me gusta poner grandes capacidades si no son estrictamente necesarias.


----------



## adiazm (Ago 30, 2016)

luismc dijo:


> Pues en muchas de mis pruebas he tenido esa sensación. Si añadía más capacidad, el ampli era menos "contundente" en los pasajes con dinámica, y los graves tendían a descontrolarse.
> 
> Una experiencia similar se puede apreciar con los condensadores de salida de un LM317/337. Me gusta más con condensadores electrolíticos de capacidad pequeña (100-220uF) que cuando subo un orden de magnitud.
> 
> En general no me gusta poner grandes capacidades si no son estrictamente necesarias.



Yo diría lo contrario, cuanto mas capacidad mas dinámica y los graves quedan mas controlados. El problema de los graves descontrolados es por poca capacidad de manejo de amperios de los transistores finales.

Es como dice el anuncio de los neumáticos, "la potencia sin control no sirve de nada", si tienes un coche con 300CV y le pones unas ruedas de mierda no vale para nada la potencia. Con los amplis sucede lo mismo, si tienes un fuente con una capacidad de potencia/condensadores grande y luego tus transistores finales son pocos y cobardes, los graves quedaran mal y serán descontrolados...

Después de los LM317/337 se pueden poner capacidades grandes sin problemas y son siempre buena cosa, mejoran la calidad de la fuente, el único detalle que hay que tener en cuenta es que si se ponen altas capacidades a su salida hay que proteger la descarga de estos cuando se apaga el LM317 y no se dañe (un buen diodo lo debe proteger).


----------

